# pigeon grit



## mooner (Oct 8, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone would know how to make your own grit or suggest any good brands of grit and how to get it thankyou.

------------------
mooner


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

I don't know how to make grit but I did see a website about it a long time ago (Maybe I can find it again..I'll try)

You can call up a feed supply store in your area and ask for "Red Cross grit", "Red Grit" or "Pigeon grit"..

Hope that helps!

Mary


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

Jedds pigeon supplies is just one company which has pigeon grit - cut n paste the link to see various kinds and their make-up. Crushed oystershell is another useful grit for pigeons. Also pickstones and mineral blocks. A pigeon store, good feed store or possibly a large pet store may have some of the above, or the kind Mary suggests.

http://www.jedds.com/Products.asp?MainCategoryID=36&SubCategoryID=244 


John


----------

